# It is also described in this website



## zword_of_zeal

『このサイトにも記されてます』
『コカコーラの原液らしい…』 

I tried Babelfish on this, but...
Anyways, can someone translate this for me? I know it appears to be a descriptive charade of some short. Any hints?


----------



## toscairn

As far as I know it seems to me I'm the only Japanese who frequent this board, so if I can be of any help, I'm glad to.

「このサイトにも記されています」
"It is also described in this website." ("shirusu" is "to describe", "-areru" is a suffix to make a verb passive. )

「コカコーラの原液らしい」

"It appears to be the extract of coca-cola."


----------



## quehuong

Toscairn,

Do Japanese children have to learn Chinese radicals or do they just memorize the characters without knowing about the radicals?


----------



## Leopold

As far as I know (I don't speak Japanese, unluckly) they learn a number of ideograms each year, and suppose they are taught about radicals, since is one of the ways of looking up words in the dictionaries, but i don't know if they learn their meaning or just the traces/lines (?). But since Japanese has also to syllabaries (don't know if this is the proper word) they can write words even if they don't know the character (not like in Chinese).  Besides Japanese characters although comming from Chinese are not exactly the same, i think, and also the meaning is often different, though maybe related
I'm sure toscairn will inform you much better.


----------



## A.K

Hi. Japanese people learn certain quantity of kanjis each year. About the radicals, they must learn the meaning of each one because each radical is a kanji itself. So, radical+different traces, a new kanji.

For example.

水----> this is the kanji for "water" (read as mizu)
海----> this is the kanji for "sea" (read as umi)

Mizu is just a kanji but is the radical of Umi. Those three strokes at left of this kanji 海 are the kanji for Mizu, bellieve it or not.
So, radical meanings must be learnt because they will help you to know the meaning or at least the idea of another kanji.


----------



## Lems

zword_of_zeal said:
			
		

> 『このサイトにも記されてます』
> 『コカコーラの原液らしい…』
> 
> I tried Babelfish on this, but...
> Anyways, can someone translate this for me? I know it appears to be a descriptive charade of some short. Any hints?


Hi

My browser has a translator that shows:

"It is recorded even in this sight",

"The Coca-Cola undiluted solution it seems"

Does it make sense?

Lems
_________________________
43% of all statistics is useless!


----------



## quehuong

Thanks Leopold and AK.


----------



## tattoo4all

i dont intend to sound ignorant but im trying to search online for forums for japanese translations.  I am a tattoo artist from canada and i have a girl who likes Japanese characters.  She wants to get the word "bitch" tattooed on her side, and she wanted me to find out if there is either a word or characters that would represent that in japanese.  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## imast

There is no direct translation for "bitch" in Japanese, so it's going to be difficult. If she wants to specify the definition she wants her tatoo to represent, e.g., "sexy woman", "nasty woman", "mean woman", etc., I can suggest words/characters that would mean that. Or I can show you how "bitch" is written phonetically in Japanese.


----------



## tattoo4all

thanks, if you could give me that i would appreciate it.  Also i think she means it more along the lines of "a pest" or " an annoyance" something like that.  Anyways if you could give me both i would appreciate it.  That way i could offer her the option of one or the other.


----------



## imast

In that case, I'd say "*厄介女*”

It means "annoying/ pesty woman."  

Or phonetically, it would be "*ビッチ*”
This just says "bicchi" in Japanese phonetically and does not hold any meaning.

If she'd like other options, please let me know.


----------



## tattoo4all

for some reason the words arent shoing...should i have a specific font setting or something?


----------



## imast

Try Encoding under View and select Japanese (Auto-select.)  Let me know if this works.


----------



## tattoo4all

thanks, works now. Im gonna use the annoying one so thanks alot for that. Now i have one more. A friend of mine is 1/2 Japanese and he was raised english speaking with no real connection to the japanese side of his heritage. He is older now and has on his own begun to learn about his family since most of them have passed on. I had mentioned to him that i was using this site to get help with some translations for a tattoo and he asked me to help him out. He would like to get his family name tattoo'ed but would prefer it be in japanese. If possible please let me know. also he wants it done on his arm so i would need to know how the charectars would be arranged going from top to bottom (i.e. JIM = top-J next-I next-M). please let me know asap as this is something he would like soon. please just email me directly at ((TOPSkonartist(INSERT AT SYMBOL)gmail(INSERT DOT)com )). His full name is Steven Nakashima. I am not sure if there is a japanese name for steven but if there is then i can offer him to have his full name done. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR HELP....I CANNOT STRESS HOW HELPFUL YOU HAVE BEEN TO ME


----------



## monay

hello!!!

i want to learn to speak japanese.. pls give me some basic to start learning the language. if im not mistaken japanese has three elements kanji,hiragana, and katakana. am i correct? i have my nihongo subject when i was in college.. i only have 3sems for that subject. 

thanks in advance


----------



## imast

Yes, you're correct; there are those three sets of characters in written Japanese.  I'm not exactly sure what you're asking, but if you're asking for a recommendation of some tool to learn Japanese with, I'm not sure of any specific one.  I can say, though, that I'm finding a CDROM helpful as I recently began studying French on my own, so you may want to try one for Japanese.  You can always use this site to get any questions answered, as I do for French


----------

